# Mann Lake Queen Rearing Kit...anyone ever use?



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

I use the one advertised in better bee and no grafting queen rearing kit. Works great for me. I put my breeder queen in the cage and let her sit there for 3 days. I then let her out by removing the plug. Next day (day 4) I go back and start moving any larva I find into the queen cups to be put into the cell builder colony. I usually get about 30 queen cells at a time. You can put the cage back into the breeder hive and let them raise other larva for the next day for your next cell builder. Keep doing that till you get all the eggs hatched. 
I like the method, it easy and you can see the larva (shiny thing) on the bottom of the cell cup. Plus you know the larva is only a few hours old. Then moving them into the cell builder be sure the lava is not in the sun drying out. Also make sure the cell builder is without a queen for a few days and does not have any queen cells started. They will pounce on these cells you give them.
Dan


----------



## Curry (Sep 22, 2003)

I have a Mann Lake queen rearing kit and do it the same as bjerm2, with one variation. It takes the queen about 24 hours to get comfortable enough to lay eggs, but once she does, she'll fill all cups quickly. So, I just let her out by removing the cage cover as soon as the eggs are laid. This gives the bees better access to the eggs once they hatch and become larva also. I put the larva in a cell builder on day 4 (4 days from when the eggs were laid). The queen kit is a good way to go... I've got some in right now.


----------



## Hook (Jun 2, 2002)

I have one too. Still graft though, but I have used it. It is easy to use, and I agree with you guys. You need to let the queen in for a day, then she will lay up the cups in a hurry. I also let her in the cage, otherwise the workers move the eggs, or discard them or something. 
I got mine from beeterbee as well. I actually got the package deal with the rollers and holders ect, because I modified a few things, because I use an incubator. It was actually about the same cost to get the cage for me, if you figured in shipping.

So I figured now that I have one I'll try it. I prefer grafting, because it is a one day deal and you are done, but it does work pretty well.

------------------
Dale Richards
Dal-Col Apiaries
Drums, PA


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I know I will learn this once I buy my queen rearing kit but how does it exactly work and what do i have to exactly do?


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

All you have to do is get that kit into a frame. I use medium frames. Attach it to the top and filled the sides with wood. Put the queen into the kit and leave her be for 3 days. It is real easy to use. Once you see the instructions, with pictures, its real easy to use. If you have problems let me know and I'll send you pictures with instructions. My e-mail is [email protected]. 
Dan


----------



## Hook (Jun 2, 2002)

I used an old deep frame from the big cell size comb, and cut the square out of the middle of the comb. Put the queen in the cage for a few days, and she will lay eggs in the cell cups. Then you release her, and after the eggs hatch, put the cups on a cell bar, and place that into your starter colony. The bees will feed the larvae, and they grow into queens in about 12-13 days. Then you will need mating nucs, one for each queen, and in 10 more days,(maybe a little more) you will get a laying queen. 

Not much to it, just takes time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have the Jenter, which is about the same. I use all mediums (as Bjerm does) and I put it in the center (side to side) of the frame. It fills it top to bottom. I filled in the sides with small cell foundation and put the whole thing in the middle of a brood nest to get it to smell right and get the comb drawn.

When I'm using it I also put it in the center of the brood nest, I try to have open brood on the side facing the area the queen will be in and I leave her for 24 hours. Once in a while I look and there's not an egg in it and I leave it another 24 hours. But usually she will lay it up very quickly. Then I release her by removing the entire cover so the nurse bees that are caring for the larvae facing the jenter box will care for the eggs when they hatch.


----------

